# Train tracks on the beach in Cape May, NJ



## fixj (Dec 10, 2015)

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news/local/Beach-Erosion-Reveals-Railroad-Tracks-in-Cape-May_Philadelphia-282351471.html


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 10, 2015)

Looks like a bumpy ride. :help:


----------



## greatcats (Dec 10, 2015)

Does the Acela Exoress run through there?


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 10, 2015)

I'll shoot my Uncle an e-mail about this.. He lives about 5 minutes from there..


----------



## fairviewroad (Dec 11, 2015)

Acela150 said:


> I'll shoot my Uncle an e-mail about this.. He lives about 5 minutes from there..


It would be interesting to know if the tracks are still there (or still visible). The TV report in the OP was broadcast more than a year ago.


----------



## Acela150 (Dec 11, 2015)

Well I got a reply this morning. He said "I heard it talked about but I don't know if their still exposed." It is on his "to do list". He also stated that their was a trolley that ran along the beach to downtown Cape May which is a good 15-20 minute drive.


----------

